# Once installed, iSO 5 cannot be Downgraded



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Here is something I picked up this morning from my iPhone, time to Post from the Desktop.

Source : AppleInsider reports that Apple has informed iOS testers that any iOS devices updated to iOS 5 beta cannot be downgraded back to iOS 4. Users who install the new firmware will only be able to upgrade to newer releases of iOS 5.

Source : iPhone in Canada
It's getting mixed Posts to it's validity, as a users just downgraded to iSO 4.3, is this due to Beta, or has Apple not looked at all the options.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

So...If you don't like it, Your iPhone is useless to you,
Never thought an old iOS would become such a sought after program,
Course you'd need the iPhone too because all iPhones in the future will have iOS 5.

Maybe I should buy...Like 10 iPhones with iOS 4.3 on them now and sell them later on eBay.

I just might get rich...Really rich.
Well maybe sorta richer.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Although is sucks that you cannot downgrade, it is probably because they do not wanted iDevices being jailbroken. When regular customers buy new iDevices with iOS 5, it seals the deal on being able to jailbreak easily by downgrading. 

Anyways, who needs to jailbreak now anyways? :clap: Apple has introduced many features for people to be happy with...


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

You can downgrade only if you were jailbroken and have saved your SHSH blobs.
Attempted and confirmed


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Apple has had the same statement in the release notes for all the betas since iOS 3. 

You should be able to still downgrade but iTunes should encounter an error at the end due to the baseband. You should be able to kick it out of the recovery mode and use it with iOS 4.3.3. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Tech Elementz said:


> Although is sucks that you cannot downgrade, it is probably because they do not wanted iDevices being jailbroken


From the looks of it, iSO 5 has already been jailbroken 

Check this Thread iOS 5 beta has been jailbroken, WoW ! Well that was fast !


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

speckledmind said:


> From the looks of it, iSO 5 has already been jailbroken
> 
> Check this Thread iOS 5 beta has been jailbroken, WoW ! Well that was fast !


What's an iSO?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> What's an iSO?


Last time I checked it was a compressed image file.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> What's an iSO?


An iSO is a typing error. An ISO is a file format.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Irritated Significant Other (because you buy too much Apple stuff  )


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Irritated Significant Other (because you buy too much Apple stuff  )


rotflmao


----------

